# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  (New) RvR duel's Nezrblah pvp rogue Warmane-Blackrock (Old AT) (video)

## nezrblah

Hi guys! This is my third RVR movie on warmane.com (realm Blackrock).
Duel with rogue on the server warmane.com (Blackorck realm)
Features of the film;
- RvR at its top
- Deliberate manipulation of the timing of spells (such as blinds and cheaps) so that they can not disappear
- In fights there are chained stunts (such - disappear blind - disappear cheap - disappear bend - blind knickknacks, etc.)
- Dueling is played in 48-50 ms
Song: Avicii fade into darkness
Thank you for watching
Subscribe to the channel to follow the new videos.

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

A good video, but it's best to make a video 10 minutes long

----------


## RobertB2

If I want to read, I will read ramses book tricks. I enjoy this book.

----------


## Katienunez

A good video

----------


## Katienunez

You can use kinemaster without watermark download at *Techbigs.com* to make your video more engaging and attract more viewers.

----------


## ElbertReese

Great! :Bouaaaaah:

----------

